# S Gauge layout challenge. Grateful for any assistance.



## AmericanFlyerGuy (Dec 9, 2018)

I would be so grateful if anyone can could help me with the following layout challenge.... I am hoping to have this problem solved in time to have the layout in place for my kids before Christmas.

Using the 'AnyRail" model train layout software I designed my ideal layout for my S gauge late 1940s American Flyer train.
This is what it looks like:
https://lensdump.com/i/capture-ideal-layout.AvJZKc 


All of the track pieces are original American Flyer brand EXCEPT for the three 45 degree intersections. Those are Lionel S Gauge fastracks. When I was designing the layout I didn't realize that the Lionel tracks and the American Flyer tracks couldn't be connected without Lionel's transitional track which has a American Flyer connection on one side and a fastrack connection on the other side. 


I went back to AnyRail to include the transitional track and now I am stuck. Please see the following image:
https://lensdump.com/i/problem-layout.AvJI11


For the life of me, I cannot connect the points. I've worked on it for hours and every attempt ends up with attempted connections that are askew. Does anyone have any suggestions? Are their any software programs that will automatically create connections between two points using specific track pieces (i.e., American Flyer S Gauge)?

Thank you so much.


----------



## cramden (Oct 13, 2015)

I don't use AnyRail but Scarm lets you switch back and forth between track types on the same design. Here is their website. I use the free part only which limits you to the total amount of track sections. This might get your design close but you might have to fudge the track plan slightly and also cut track pieces to fit odd sizes. Hope this helps. https://www.scarm.info/index.php


----------



## AmericanFlyerGuy (Dec 9, 2018)

Thanks for the suggestion about the other train layout software. The software I am using also allows me to use track pieces from different manufacturers on the same layout plan. My issue is that I cannot lay out the pieces in such a way that they connect precisely. They are always a little bit askew. 


I was hoping that there would be some kind of layout software were you could instruct it to create a connection between point A and point B as precisely as possible using a specific library of track pieces and then it would automatically generate the layout.


----------



## AmericanFlyerGuy (Dec 9, 2018)

I've also tried using 90 degree crossings instead of the 45 degree crossings. Same problem. I can't get the connections to fit precisely. 
See:

https://lensdump.com/i/90-degree-crossings.AvVbw9


----------



## cramden (Oct 13, 2015)

Does the white area represent the layout space? If so, I don't think the upper space is large enough to bring the track back around to connect in the given space using the 90 degree crossings. The red circled area can be connected using small cut pieces of straight or curved combinations. One other thing to remember about 90 degree crossings is they were a lousy design in that smaller engines with 2 axle tender trucks can neutral out running through them. Larger engines with 3 axle trucks or pick up shoes will go through with less problems since they can bridge the gaps in the crossing. You might be better off with fastrack 45 degree crossings but again you will have to get close and "fudge" the connections with fitter pieces. I'm not aware of any track design software that will give you measurements of gaps in connections.


----------



## AmericanFlyerGuy (Dec 9, 2018)

I have way more space than what is represented with the white space.

Thanks for the feedback


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

This looks like a nice layout for Christmas trains. This is really easy to build but apparently hard to model in CAD. Here is how I would build the two open ends. 
First each Gilbert curve is 30deg. The crossing at 45deg is 22.5 deg of the first turn out of the 90deg turn you need for a quarter circle. So coming off the crossing use two curve tracks and a 7.5deg piece of a 30deg Gilbert curve track which is 22.5% of the piece of track. Do this on each side of each of the two crossings.
At this point you can use 6 curve tracks plus some straight track to close the open loops. Making the two sides parallel works well because straight tracks can be added to extend those loops if space permits.
I did not calculate the distance exactly but the two parallel sides will be about 50" apart. The curves form a 40" circle so about one 10" straight track is needed at each end.
This looks like it will be fun to operate.


----------



## AmericanFlyerGuy (Dec 9, 2018)

AmFlyer said:


> This looks like a nice layout for Christmas trains. This is really easy to build but apparently hard to model in CAD. Here is how I would build the two open ends.
> First each Gilbert curve is 30deg. The crossing at 45deg is 22.5 deg of the first turn out of the 90deg turn you need for a quarter circle. So coming off the crossing use two curve tracks and a 7.5deg piece of a 30deg Gilbert curve track which is 22.5% of the piece of track. Do this on each side of each of the two crossings.
> At this point you can use 6 curve tracks plus some straight track to close the open loops. Making the two sides parallel works well because straight tracks can be added to extend those loops if space permits.
> I did not calculate the distance exactly but the two parallel sides will be about 50" apart. The curves form a 40" circle so about one 10" straight track is needed at each end.
> This looks like it will be fun to operate.




Thank you for the suggestion. This may work. I'll give it a shot. I'm assuming that the best way to cut a piece of track to size is with a metal cutting wheel on a Dremel tool?


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

I use a carbide cutting disc in the Dremel. Once upon a time long ago I put the track in a vice and used a hack saw. Still have those cut sections decades later. I hope this works out for you. Post pictures when it is set up!


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Well, the design philosophy of AnyRail (and all the other software with which I'm familiar) ISN'T to design the layout for you, but to assist you in designing your layout. So I don't think any of them have a feature that would build out the layout in the way you suggest.

AnyRail is very good at keeping you honest, though, so the reason you can't do it is that it won't work with standard pieces in the way you have designed it. The most common way to handle this in HO or N would be to get close, and then fit with flex track to fill the gap, making sure you don't have an overly tight curve or a kink. The 22.5 degree crossing, as suggested by Amflyer, would probably cure your problem, too.

I honestly don't know whether flex track exists in the track brand you're using. AnyRail would let you just connect the whole thing using one super long piece of flex track, then shape it as needed and cut it using the tool into lengths that can actually be purchased.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

For clarity, I did not suggest a 22.5deg crossing. The way the 45deg crossing is in the track plan splits the 45 degrees into 22.5deg in each direction, leaving 7.5deg of the 90deg turn to be made with a custom cut piece of a Gilbert 702 curve track. So the layout as designed only requires 4 of these custom cut curve pieces and probably two custom cut straights beyound what is shown on the portion in the CAD file.
Alternatively the layout could easily be built using GarGraves S gauge flex track. This flex track mates seamlessly with Gilbert track.


----------

